# Fitnessstudio- wieviel zahlt ihr?



## chayenne06 (18. Oktober 2011)

Servus Mädls,

aufgrund dem Winterpokal etc. bin ich nun wieder etwas motivierter was für meinen Körper zu tun.
Deswegen bin ich heute unterwegs gewesen und habe mir diverse Fitnessstudios angeschaut. 
Allerdings muss ich sagen - entweder gibts die billige Fitnesskette die dann für 30Euro/Monat sehr günstig ist, man dort aber weder Kurse wie Spinning/Cycling findet noch einen Sauna/Wellness Bereich! Und auch irgendwie nur "Volldeppen" drin waren  Oder es gibt dann die Mittelstufe für ca. 50Euro/Monat, die dann zum Teil auch keine Kurse anbieten, aber wenigstens ne Sauna mit dabei haben - aber vom Interior und der Gestaltung nichts besonderes sind. Wo ich mir dann sage- da würde es mir gar keinen Spass machen da drin was für meinen Körper zu tun. Und dafür 50 Euro zahlen? Und dann gibts die Oberklasse, die einem wirklich alles bietet, zig Kurse, neue Geräte, exklusiver Wellnessbereich etc., und das alles für gut 70Euro/Monat. Wo einem halt das Herz aufgeht 

Im Prinzip möchte ich schon wieder in ein Fitnessstudio gehen - denn ich habe gemerkt ohne Krafttraining und nur alleine mit Biken erreiche ich doch nicht das was ich möchte. Zudem tun die Übungen auch einfach nur gut! Und Punkte sammeln für den Winterpokal möchte ich ja auch 

Nun eine Frage an Euch: seid Ihr in Muckibuden zu finden? Und wieviel gebt Ihr dafür aus? 

Danke !


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Oktober 2011)

ich zahle in der "Billig-Bude" etwas über 20,- im Monat, es gibt allerlei Kurse, auch Spinning, und sogar ne Sauna. Aber es ist ein altes Studio, die Geräte teils schon arg abgegriffen und ne Renovierung wäre mal fällig. Vorteil: es ist bei mir ums Eck und liegt genau auf dem Weg vom Büro nach Hause (wichtig für den Schweinehund  )

Vorher war ich einem netten kleinen Frauen-Fitness-Studio für knappe 50,- das aber leider pleite ging 

Die schöneren/besseren Studios hier kosten alle weit über 50,- und das ist mir einfach zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich gehe in ein Fitnessstudio das einem Sportverein angeschlossen ist. Viele Kurse, Sauna und interessierte gut ausgebildete Trainer. Vielleicht gibt es ja so etwas bei dir in der Naehe auch!

Guenstig ist es naemlich auch noch


----------



## Bea5 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich mÃ¼he mich 1-2x wÃ¶ch. in der Rehasportabteilung am KH ab...(direkt neben meiner Arbeitsstelle - wegen des Schweinehundes) ohne Sauna, ohne schnick-schnack - aber mit einem Diplomsportwissenschaftler, der auch nach fast einem Jahr noch darauf achtet, wie ich die Ãbungen durchfÃ¼hre, welche Trainingseinheiten ich forcieren soll usw.
Ich bezahle 4â¬  pro Trainingstag.


----------



## Senshisan (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich war in einem Studio das relativ neu und noch nicht lange geÃ¶ffnet hatte. GerÃ¤te waren alle auf dem neusten Stand, die Trainer hatten alles was drauf! Und im Preis waren alle Kurse und Sauna enthalten. Hab 55 â¬/Monat bezahlt. Ich war auch sehr zufrieden, denn die hatten immer wieder neue Angebote und Kurse! (zB gabs ein 6-Wochen abnehm Programm, wo jeder einzelne betreut wurde.)


----------



## murmel04 (18. Oktober 2011)

hey,

also wie mein Studio ist, kann ich leider noch nicht sagen bin erst seit einer Woche dort angemeldet und hab auch erst den Medicheck hinter mich gebracht

bei mir ist alles vorhanden, Kurse, Spinning, Lauftreff und natürlich Geräte, Sauna und Wellnessbereich.
Ach ja einen Abnehmkurs gibt es auch, den werd ich mir dann anschaun, wenn die neue Staffel anfängt.

bezahlen tue ich 53 da ist aber auch ein Getränkeabo mit drin, kenne mich, vergesse jedes mal mein Trinken zuhause und dort kaufen, da hat man die 10 schnell los und so kann ich schlürfen so viel ich will.

Hätte auch die Möglichkeit gehabt in einen Ableger des Studios zu gehen, aber da hat man weniger Betreuung und auch weniger andere Möglichkeiten, Preis war zwar etwas weniger, aber da bin ich flexibler.

Na mal schaun wie´s wird am Freitag kommt dann der  Trainingsplan.

LG


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. Oktober 2011)

Wie Frau Rauscher schon anmerkte - das Studio muß auch von der Entfernung passen. Nicht unwichtig wegen der Motivation! 
Ich zahle 46 EUR (Paarpreis!) in einem 5 Jahre alten Studio mit Kursen, auch mehrmals Spinning (unter anderem von nem MTBler geleitet!), Sauna und guten Physiotherapeuten. Letztere brauchte ich nach einem Skiunfall auch schon. Außerdem liegt es etwas außerhalb des Ortes und hat somit auch eine gute "Jogging - Anbindung". Geräte sind gut. Was mir nicht gefällt: Das Studio gibt 10er-Karten aus, die gerne für die Spinning-Kurse genutzt werden, somit muß man sich wirklich rechtzeitig anmelden. Und im Winter ist es in den Abendstunden ziemlich voll. 
Ansonsten gibts auch jede Menge Abnehm-Angebote wie Metabolic Balance, Circels u-ä. Die kosten teils zusätzlich. 3 mal jährlich ist ein Fitness-Check mit Bio-irgendwas-Analyse inclusive. 
Ach ja - alle Räder, Stepper etc haben Fernseh-Anschluss - das erleichtert die Grundlagen-Einheiten ungemein! 
Ich beneide die Mädels ins Berlin - dort gibt es mehrere Studios mit Schwimmbad - das würde mir echt taugen!

@murmel04: Ich wünsch Dir Durchhaltevermögen und viel Spaß!

Grüßle Lahmschnecke


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Oktober 2011)

*Meins kostet im Monat 49,-, wobei alle Kurse wie z.B. Spinning, BBP, Yoga und so Sachen incl. sind.* Das Studio ist hier in der Gegend eines der Renomiertesten und es steht dir fachkundiges Personl und Fitnesstrainer zur Seite. Probetraining war, klar, umsonst und mein Trainingsablauf wurde auf meine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt. Ich gehe von November bis März/April mind. 2x die Woche trainieren. Wenn die saure Gurkenzeit vorbei ist und man wieder draußen aktiv sein kann, dann lege ich meinen Vertrag auf "Eis" und ich bezahle nur 5,- als passives Mitglied, hab aber die Möglichkeit dennoch trainieren zu gehen (dann bezahle ich an der Theke nen Fünfer und ich kann mich austoben )
Die Geräte sind alle in einem ordentlichen Zustand und auf dem neusten Stand. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden und die Öffnungszeiten sind für mich ideal - das Studio hat bereits nachmittags schon ab 15.00 Uhr geöffnet, d.h. ich kann direkt nach der Arbeit dort hin und habe keine Stunde Leerlauf wie bei anderen Studios. Weil... bin ich mal Zuhause, dann hab ich oft keine Lust noch mal irgendwo hinzufahren. Um die Zeit ist noch nicht viel los, der Ansturm ist meistens so um 17.00 Uhr, aber bis dahin bin ich schon mit allem durch - sehr entspanntes trainieren 
Und es ist ein Studio, das keine zusätzlichen Trainergebühren als jährliche Zahlung verlangt! Das war bei dem ersten Studio der Fall, welches ich mir angeschaut hatte. Die wollten ne jährliche Trainergebühr über 50,-, das wären dann in einem Monat mal locker 100,- Euro gewesen  Die Geräte machten einen recht altertümlichen Eindruck und überhaupt war es nicht gerade einladend. Zum Vergleich hatte ich mir dann das 2. Studio angeschaut, das Personal super nett, es wurde ein ausführliches Gespräch geführt und zum Probetraining geladen. Über die sog. Trainergebühr lachte man nur herzhaft und sagte mir, dass es selbstverständlich ist, das dies alles im Beitrag inclusive ist. Eine solche Gebühr wäre absoluter Quatsch!
Ach ja, ne Sauna gibts auch, aber ich bin keine Saunagängerin....
Im Ganzen gesehen ne sehr schöne Sache und für das was die dort alles mit anbieten kann man preislich nicht meckern, und es ist ganz in meiner Nähe - sozusagen liegts auf dem Heimweg


----------



## chayenne06 (18. Oktober 2011)

hmmm... Rosenheim ist auch in Sachen Fitnessstudio ein teureres Fleckerl... 
zumindest wenn man was gescheites haben will, mit Ambiente etc., muss man dafür mehr hinblättern. Aber schön zu lesen wieviele von Euch in ein Fitnessstudio gehen und was es so kostet 
danke!


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Oktober 2011)

...kann ich mir vorstellen, dass so ein Studio bei euch teurer ist, wenn man was Vernünftiges haben möchte.
Wir sind hier eher sehr ländlich  In den (Groß-)Städten gibts dann diese Nobelfitnessdinger (obwohl, da könnte "mein" kleines Studio hier locker mal mithalten)
Aber warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah


----------



## chayenne06 (18. Oktober 2011)

ja in Augsburg, da wo ich ja eigentlich herkomme, da hatte ich vor 14 Jahren noch ne Art Schüler bzw. AuszubildendenStatus. Der war echt super  Noch dazu war es zwar jetzt kein nobles Studio, aber alles immer perfekt sauber und nach und nach wurde dann auch renoviert und verschönert. Das war halt so ne Art Mucki Bude, und der Inhaber hat die Leute zu Meisterschaften vorbereitet, und kennt sich in allem super aus  War halt auch alles sehr persönlich, wie ne kleine Familie eben. 
Ist halt auch die Frage auf was man Wert legt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (18. Oktober 2011)

Es sollten gute Geräte sein und auf dem neusten Stand (keine altertümlichen Folterinstrumente), nettes und gut geschultes Personal am Empfang (die einem auch mal Gerätetechnisch zur Seite stehen können), gut ausgebildete Trainer, die sich Zeit nehmen und gemeinsam mit einem nen Trainingsplan erstellen, Sauberkeit und eine entspannte Atmosphäre fast familiär - das ist bzw. waren die Auswahlkriterien, warum ich in das kleine Studio bin. Klar, und der Mitgliedsbeitrag mit der Option "passives" Mitglied für nen Fünfer im Monat (wenn man aussetzen möchte) waren auch ok.
Und, was ganz wichtig ist, da gehen so ganz normale Normalos wie du und ich hin. Keine Schickimickitanten im durchgestylten Dress, sondern so ganz normal halt. Ok, so ein paar Pumpheinis haste auch mal ab und an, aber naja, die erheitern einen ja auch auf gewisse Art und Weise 
Nein, ich will nicht lästern, nein, sowas mache ich nicht


----------



## chayenne06 (18. Oktober 2011)

ach so Pumpheinis sind auch nett anzusehen  hab da nichts dagegen- wobei ich da früher noch wesentlich mehr drauf gestanden bin , muss ich zugeben. 

aber für mich darf es auf keinen fall ein reines frauen studio sein! das geht absolut nicht!! never!!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. Oktober 2011)

Chayenne... gräm Dich nicht wegen der teureren Studios - dafür hast Du echte Berge und den Chiemsee vor der Haustüre - das wärs mir wert! Ich bin scho a bissle neidisch...
Aber ich wünsch Dir gutes Gelingen und viele Punkte in der neuen Mucki-Bude, auch wenns vielleicht 5 EUR mehr kostet als bei uns.

Grüßle


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Oktober 2011)

@ chayenne 
Meinste, da wird die Stutenbissigkeit noch mehr gefördert und unterstützt 
Hmmmmmmm..... könnte man mal drüber sinnieren, ob das denn so ist


----------



## chayenne06 (18. Oktober 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Chayenne... gräm Dich nicht wegen der teureren Studios - dafür hast Du echte Berge und den Chiemsee vor der Haustüre - das wärs mir wert! Ich bin scho a bissle neidisch...
> Aber ich wünsch Dir gutes Gelingen und viele Punkte in der neuen Mucki-Bude, auch wenns vielleicht 5 EUR mehr kostet als bei uns.
> 
> Grüßle



naja - es gibt ja für 50Euro auch ein Studio das okay wäre.. und eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr als 50 ausgeben!! aber das andere- das ist einfach der hammer!!! mal sehen. muss mir halt neben dem nebenjob noch einen anschaffen 

ach ja- genau deswegen bin ich ja auch hierher gezogen! um die berge und den see vor der türe zu haben!! das hat schon was


----------



## BineMX (19. Oktober 2011)

soso.. Ambiente willst du haben...  na dann wirst du um das Robinson nicht rumkommen  Wobei kostet daÃ nicht sogar Ã¼ber 100â¬ 

Ein Studio mit Schwimmbad wÃ¼rd ich auch genial finden  aber sowas gibts hier in Rosenheim leider nicht.

Ansonsten steh ich tatsÃ¤chlich auf klassische Muckibuden. Mag die computergesteuerten KraftgerÃ¤te nicht. Mir ist Freihanteltraining lieber. Wir haben ja hier so ein ultramodernes Studio, das hab ich mir angeschaut.... an der Decke riesige MOnitore, Ã¼berall flimmert ein andres Programm. An jedem Rad ein Fernseher....  das is nix fÃ¼r mich. Sitz den ganzen TAg am Rechner, da stÃ¶rt mich das Geflimmere. Ich lese lieber auf dem Ergo, oder ab und an kommt jemand auf nen Ratsch vorbei 
Reines Frauenstudio wÃ¼rd ich auch nie wollen, dÃ¼rfen ruhig gestÃ¤hlte MÃ¤nnerkÃ¶rper zu zu bewundern sein     DafÃ¼r gibt es ja zum GlÃ¼ck unterschiedliche Studio Konzepte. Gute Betreuung ist mir auch wichtig, bekomme auch wenn ich das mÃ¶chte neue TrainingsplÃ¤ne ausgearbeitet. Bin jetzt schon seit 1994 im selben Studio, dadurch bin ich mit 41â¬ noch relativ gÃ¼nstig dabei.

Hier in Rosenheim sind glaub ich noch viele klassische Studios. Gab hier in den 80/90ern mal ne grÃ¶Ãere Szene.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke, dass wichtigste ist, dass du dich im Studio wohlfühlst, die Betreuung gut ist und es auch an einer für dich guten Lage ist. Ich trainiere seit 5 Jahren regelmässig in einem Fitnessstudio, das 5 Minuten zu Fuss von meinem Arbeitsplatz entfernt liegt. So kann ich auch mal während der Mittagspause mein Krafttraining durchziehen. 
Das Studio ist relativ klein und einfach gehalten. Somit sind die ganzen "Sehen und gesehen werden" Leute nicht da, sondern nur die, die wirklich trainieren möchten. Meistens sind's so oder so immer die selben. Es hat kein Schwimmbad oder Wellnessbereich, obwohl mir das auch passen würde. Aber wie gesagt überwiegt für mich der Komfort der guten Lage. Ich lasse mir auch 2-3 mal pro Jahr ein neues Programm zusammen stellen, so dass das Training nicht zu monoton wird.
Ach ja, es kostet ungefähr 50 / Monat. Aber die Schweizer Preise können so oder so nicht mit den Deutschen verglichen werden.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. Oktober 2011)

OT:
Ach Chrige, die schweizer Preise... da könnte man  (wobei es für uns ja vor allem am schlechten Wechselkurs liegt, Euro-Krise sei Dank  ).
Wir haben unseren Skiurlaub in Scouls in diesem Jahr gecancelt, weil preislich nun einfach indiskutabel.  

Zurück zum Thema: kannst Du (und Ihr anderen natürlich auch!) mal ein Beispiel geben was Du in der Muckibude so alles an den Geräten machst? Nur speziel zum Biken oder eher Ganzkörper-Training?

Ich ziehe übrigens auch die Freihanteln und nicht-elektronischen Geräte vor. Freue mich darüber auch mal ne dicke Scheibe zu sehen .

Gruß


----------



## bicirella (19. Oktober 2011)

Also ich zahle gar kein Fitnessstudio mehr seit ich Fahrrad fahre 
Früher hatte ich ein echt gutes, moderne Geräte, Sauna, Yogaunterricht... 
Das hat mich allerdings im Monat fast 70 Euro gekostet. 
Jezt mache ich Yoga einfach selber - und bin fit wie nie zuvor.


----------



## Spatz79 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin in einem Studio fÃ¼r 17â¬.
Ohne den Kurs Krempel.
Mir pers. reicht das.
GerÃ¤te- und Freihanteltraining.
Ok, ich werde seltsam angeschaut wenn ich mit dem BankdrÃ¼cken anfange, aber mir ist es egal.
Das Studio ist sauber, die GerÃ¤te sind in Ordnung, ich kann hin gehen wann ich mÃ¶chte und das 7 Tage die Woche.


----------



## Warnschild (19. Oktober 2011)

Wichtig ist mir, dass es einen guten Freihantelbereich gibt, denn das effektivste Krafttraining läuft nun mal nicht mit Geräten, das zeigen viele Studien. Außerdem kann man so zeitsparend trainieren. Und es reicht eine kleine Muckibude, ohne viel Trara.

Ich empfehle folgendes Buch: "Krafttraining im Radsport" von Urban  & Fischer (ISBN 978-3-437-48590-9), ist sein Geld absolut wert. 

Für die Theorieinteressierten gibt es einen großen Theorieteil mit Hintergründen, Studien etc., außerdem aber auch Trainingspläne, genaue Übungsbeschreibungen, Tipps zum Fehler vermeiden etc.


----------



## chayenne06 (19. Oktober 2011)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Wichtig ist mir, dass es einen guten Freihantelbereich gibt, denn das effektivste Krafttraining läuft nun mal nicht mit Geräten, das zeigen viele Studien. Außerdem kann man so zeitsparend trainieren. Und es reicht eine kleine Muckibude, ohne viel Trara.
> 
> Ich empfehle folgendes Buch: "Krafttraining im Radsport" von Urban  & Fischer (ISBN 978-3-437-48590-9), ist sein Geld absolut wert.
> 
> Für die Theorieinteressierten gibt es einen großen Theorieteil mit Hintergründen, Studien etc., außerdem aber auch Trainingspläne, genaue Übungsbeschreibungen, Tipps zum Fehler vermeiden etc.



Ich denke jedem das seine. Jeder möchte da seine Bereiche abdecken etc.. Ich würde für kommenden Winter eben auch gern mehr Wellness dazu machen, da bietet sich die Kombi Fitnessstudio/Kurse/Wellness einfach an. Somit spare ich mir evtl. Saunabesuche und dafür dann extra Eintritt. 
Die Frage war ja auch WIEVIEL ihr dafür ausgebt?


----------



## M_on_Centurion (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin hier in Ingolstadt seit ein paar Monaten im Life-Park angemeldet. Kostet mich 48/Monat. Ich habe auch zuerst lange überlegt, ob ich so viel ausgeben will, aber die günstigen Alternativen hier sind nur McFit etc., da ist überwiegend so Gesockse drin, nicht mal meine männlichen Kollegen gehen da mehr gerne hin. Reines Frauenstudio geht imho ja mal gar nicht, ich will ja auch was zu schauen haben, wenn ich mich schon rumquäle. 
Das ist es mir aber wert, mir gefällt's dort, auch wenn's etwas teuerer ist.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Oktober 2011)

Bin noch in Ottobrunn und wenn ich mich so umsehen, werde ich dort trotz der Entfernung bleiben. Ich zahl 69 EUR im Monat, dafür ist echt alles dabei. Zig Kurse, jeden Tag mehrere Spinning Stunden, Schwimmbad (auch mit etlichen Kursen), Kletterwand, mehreren Saunen und allem Pipapo. Das beste sind aber elektrl. Spinning Bikes im Cardio-Bereich, d.h. man ist nicht auf die Spinning-Stunden angewiesen   Leider ist es auch im Winter bummvoll und nach 5 Uhr kriegt man kaum mehr einen Parkplatz. Manchmal wird´s dann auch mit den Spinden eng. Aber ich krieg echt die Krise hier im Landkreis, wenn ich bei den Stunden lese, am WE keine Kurse! He, wenn ich da keine Zeit hab was zu machen, wann dann???


----------

